# pb fink et l'OS Darwin



## GOOZ67 (24 Juin 2004)

bonjour 
je ss sous darvin 7.01 apres avoir installé fink je voulais installer gnome
le telechargement des fichiers se passe bien, il commence la compilation
apres quelques minutes le systeme arrete la compilation 

erreur 1
erreur 2
all-rescure.....

quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider
merci d'avance pr votre participation au ce sujet


----------



## kabutop (24 Juin 2004)

Hello,
Donne les dernières lignes de la compilation... sinon impossible de répondre.

A+


----------



## GOOZ67 (24 Juin 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Donne les dernières lignes de la compilation... sinon impossible de répondre.
> 
> A+



ok je te dis ca ce soir !! je suis pas chez moi
merci


----------



## Gallenza (24 Juin 2004)

Bonjour aux utilisateur Darwin, je profite du sujet pour poser ma question....J'ai installé Darwin aussi, et cela marche relativement bien, mais quel gestionnaire de ports me conseillez vous? finf?darwin-ports?gnu-darwin?avec lesquels avez vous été satisfaits ou non?
merci d'avance de vos réponses!!


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour aux utilisateur Darwin, je profite du sujet pour poser ma question....J'ai installé Darwin aussi, et cela marche relativement bien, mais quel gestionnaire de ports me conseillez vous? finf?darwin-ports?gnu-darwin?avec lesquels avez vous été satisfaits ou non?
> merci d'avance de vos réponses!!



sans precher dans le vide

c'est très bien pour avoir un basefile complet

darwin-ports

puis gnu-darwin en faite on travail de concert avec le darwin-port
mais attends un peu une nouvelle dist va sortir d'ici quelques jours.........

j'utilise fink aussi et y'a des truc desfois pas catollique qui se passe .............
packets vides ecetera ...... mais bon je pense que c'est un projet qui evolu bien
sachant que fink n'est pas compatible en version stable pour d7

à darwin-ports et  gnu-darwin nous avons eu pas mal de soucis pour l'integration
sous d7 c'est pour ca que nous sommes tres en retard pour cette nouvelle dist qui devait voir le jour y'a trois mois

nous n'avons pas la meme politique que fink nous essayons de coller à l'os sans créer une arbo parallele et ainsi faire évoluer le base file system


----------



## GOOZ67 (24 Juin 2004)

voila je suis la 
bon alors j'ai commencé a faire un selfupdate au cas ou (neant)
apres j'ai intallé un navigateur (dillo) et je recois ce message 

/bin/sh: LINE 1: gcc3:command not found
make[3]:***[mine.c] error 127
make[2]:***[all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]:***[all-recursive] Error 1
make:***[all-recursive-am] Error 2
Failed:compiling ditto-o.6.6-3 failled

voila pour dillo et pr gnome c'est la meme chose !!!!
je suis en tcsh donc mon fichier config .tcshrc   source /sw/bin/init.csh c'est bien ca 


voila pour finir je suis arrivé a installer uniquement fileutils 
 

alors une p'tite idée !!


----------



## kabutop (24 Juin 2004)

Oui ... facile : /bin/sh: LINE 1: gcc3:command not found
Ca veut simplement dire qu'il ne trouve pas gcc3 dans ton PATH.

Chez moi ca donne :

```
% whereis gcc3
/usr/bin/gcc3
```

Donc :
- Soit tu n'as pas le bon PATH
- Soit tu n'as pas installé les outils de dev apple.

A+


----------



## GOOZ67 (24 Juin 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... facile : /bin/sh: LINE 1: gcc3:command not found
> Ca veut simplement dire qu'il ne trouve pas gcc3 dans ton PATH.
> 
> Chez moi ca donne :
> ...



mais sur darwin je peux aussi installer le cd des dev tools c'est quoi la commande d'execution !!
 :rose:

au fait pour une fois qu'il y a une star de l'autre coté du cable 
j'en profite pour savoir si l'airport est compatible avec darwin (j'ai une carte en pcmia powerbook G3 PISMO)
si oui pourrais -je encore profiter de ton aide ???


----------



## kabutop (24 Juin 2004)

Alors...
- Pour installer les dev tools, lis ce thread, c'est plein de chose interressantes. En gros faut mettre les CD de restauration Apple.
- Airport a rien a voir avec Darwin. Si ca marche sous Osx, ca marche sous Darwin  

Courage


----------



## GOOZ67 (24 Juin 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Alors...
> - Pour installer les dev tools, lis ce thread, c'est plein de chose interressantes. En gros faut mettre les CD de restauration Apple.
> - Airport a rien a voir avec Darwin. Si ca marche sous Osx, ca marche sous Darwin
> 
> Courage



c'est bizarre mais quand je redemarre sur la partition darwin ma carte airport reste eteinte
pas moyen de l'activée

bon ben merci pr tes infos je vais deja resoudre me pb fink pr commencer

a+


----------



## GOOZ67 (28 Juin 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Alors...
> - Pour installer les dev tools, lis ce thread, c'est plein de chose interressantes. En gros faut mettre les CD de restauration Apple.
> - Airport a rien a voir avec Darwin. Si ca marche sous Osx, ca marche sous Darwin
> 
> Courage



rebonjour je reviens a la charge
j'ai une partition avec le systeme "DARWIN" sans l'interface aqua alors dans ce cas la comment installer gcc3 (installation DevTools fonctionne uniquement sur la partition de demarrage et sous X)
au fait j'ai fait ta manipe whereis gcc3 il ne trouve aucun chemin par contre fink installe gcc3 par defaut dans /sw/bin ms fonctionne pas

une idée ?


----------



## kabutop (29 Juin 2004)

Hello,
Je sais pas comment marche ton système avec Darwin sans interface sur une autre partition. J'avais jamais entendu parlé de ca.
Ce qui est sûr, c'est que si tu n'as pas de compilateur, tu peux pas compiler 
Il faut que tu trouves le moyen d'installer gcc & co sur ton Darwin... sinon oublie fink.

A+


----------



## tatouille (29 Juin 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Je sais pas comment marche ton système avec Darwin sans interface sur une autre partition. J'avais jamais entendu parlé de ca.
> Ce qui est sûr, c'est que si tu n'as pas de compilateur, tu peux pas compiler
> Il faut que tu trouves le moyen d'installer gcc & co sur ton Darwin... sinon oublie fink.
> ...



Petite intervention

si tu as monté correctement ton iso sur un cd et fait l'install
from cd iso darwin 7 

tu as gcc

l'install te demande (pkg_add) les différents packages que tu veux installer

sinon regarde dans isovolume/System/Installation/Packages

gcc-1495.tar.bz2

man pkg_add

target /usr

tu n'as pas besoin des iso devtool ou xcode
qui installent gcc......ac, groff + GUI app pour les cd macosx 

not darwin full dist ou tout es dedans darwin est une BSD dist complete

tu peux booter apres dessus en full verbose et à toi de décider si tu veux lancer
une x at login user si tu veux gnome ecetera ------------> gnu-darwin et darwin-port
ou fink sachant que fink s'integre à macosx et x11 on aqua ( question de réglages )

alors que les deux premiers sont pour platformes independante et ainsi tu peux installer darwin x86 version


pour la version x86 regarde à opendarwin la database des hardware supportés


----------



## GOOZ67 (29 Juin 2004)

tout d'abord merci pr vos lumieres

alors resumons une derniere fois :

- whereis gcc3 sous darwin ne donne rien (pas de chemin /usr/bin/gcc3)

- apres verification ds le cd DARWIN-FULL dist j'ai bien trouvé ds intallation package gcc3.3.....

- apres verification sur mon disque "DARWIN" je l'ai egalement trouvé dans /usr/bin/gcc-3.3 or il me dit qu'il   
  ne touve pas quand je demande a fink de compiler une application (voir article up)

 donc ca doit etre un prob de PATH !!!! ben je sais pas quand je fais echo $PATH il me trouve
bien /usr/bin  :mouais: 

j'ai installé fink version recente est-il au moins compatible ??

faut-il renseigner qq chose dans fink.conf ?


----------



## kabutop (29 Juin 2004)

Essaye peut être en changeant le PATH ?
Tappe : export PATH="$PATH:/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin" (c'est mon PATH)
Pour être sur que tu n'as pas gcc, tu peux aussi faire une recherche :
find / -name "gcc*"

Voilà... Après ca, j'ai plus trop d'idée 
Bon courage


----------



## GOOZ67 (1 Juillet 2004)

super ca marche !!! bon le style est pas super ms bon
alors apres avoir recherché ds /usr/bin gcc3 celui ci ne figurant pas ds ce dossier
j'ai remarqué qu'il existait differentes versions " gcc2 et gcc3.3 " 
donc l'idée que j'ai eu c'est de linker la chose
et la miracle compilation reussite ms uniquement avec gcc2 pas le gcc3.3

ou peut-on telecharger le pkg ou source gcc3 ?


probleme avec fink et gnome avec le son !!

audio_careaudio.c:411:error status undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]:***[esd_audio.o] Error 1
make[1]:***[all-recursive] Error 2
make:***[all-recursive-am] Error 2
Failed:compiling esound-0.2.28-1 failled

mon installation avec fink s'arrete a ce moment la   

si au passage quelqu'un a deja rencontré ce cas MMMMerci


----------



## kabutop (1 Juillet 2004)

Y'a quoi comme ligne avant ca ?
Quand tu mets une erreur de compilation, essaye de mettre la dernière ligne de gcc avec 

A+


----------



## GOOZ67 (2 Juillet 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quoi comme ligne avant ca ?
> Quand tu mets une erreur de compilation, essaye de mettre la dernière ligne de gcc avec
> 
> A+


j'abuse de votre temps ms sur mom xterm j'ai pas d'acsenceur ya pas un moyen de le faire apparaitre ?


----------

